# Ideas for making a Indian Masala Dabba box



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

Has anyone made a Indian Masala Dabba box? As I understand it there are 7 spice pots needed. I can't really find anything on how to make these. Any suggestions are greatly welcomed. Thank you.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Would make a square one, with the individual pots being smaller squares, with one empty one for the small spoons. I guess you could make a bentwood one, patterned after those shaker steamed wood circular boxes, and make the pots in much the same way. It would be an interesting project to attempt thats for sure.


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

Mark thank you for your suggestion. I might research the idea of a square one. The only idea I had was doing the pots with a router.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I guess you could turn them on a lathe as well?


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

The lathe is for sure out as I don't have one.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Do you have a bandsaw? You could maybe drill the centers out with a forstner bit and then cut circular pots out on the bandsaw….or maybe this is an excuse to buy a lathe LOL!


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

Mark:

I do have a bandsaw and that would be another good option. Though I do like the lathe purchase option. Depends on what the wife wants.


----------

